# There back!!!! Crowds, no parking



## mastiffkb (May 17, 2021)

Hit favorite spot at 4;30 am and all parking was taken, All out of state plates. Its Friday and the weekend warriors have arrived.:witty:


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

The parking lot was full at 4:30 in the morning?
So I’m assuming the beach was full of fishermen or were these a bunch of out of staters that are waiting for the sun to come up in order to have a Facebook photo op?


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Was this in OB or Gulf Shores? The condo's only allow like one car each, so they take all of their extra vehicles and park them anywhere they can. They are trying to crack down on it.


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

Maybe the first-poster has his am's and pm's mixed up like his there and they're.


----------



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

Strange how this EXACT quote was on the SOL forum today..
ECACT quote??


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Scammers. I disregard anyone with less than 100 posts these days.


----------

